# Vizsla appetite



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

Our female Vizsla just had her 1 year birthday. We weighed her today and we're surprised to see she is 58lbs. She is 24 in at the shoulders. She gets plenty of exercise but is always starving. She will even resort to chew the trash can, try to get in cabinets, whatever it takes to get more food. We feed her 1.5 cups of no grain kibble in the morning and 10oz of raw food in the evening. She will get treats and snacks during the day but I don't really think she would cope well if we feed her less. Anyone have the same problem? She looks a bit heavier than most Vs we see but i can still see ribs when she walks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You say she is starving all the time. Is there a way you might be able to increase her fiber intake? This would help to curb her hunger without increasing calories much. Then again, maybe she does simply need more calories. Hoping others will offer more advice.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

58#, 24" is a big girl! What type of kibble are you giving her, b/c it sounds like she's at least an Ok weight, the problem might be the food. 

You might try another kibble...and I know I'll get more nasty PM's with this, but...maybe adjust the raw diet for the time. Each dog is different and yours might need a high quality kibble with some raw as a treat, rather than a staple of her diet. I recommend Annamaet grain free and Merricks Back Country Raw Infused.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have one female that I doubt she is starving, but always has food on her mind. When I tried to cut her food back, she would look for every opportunity to steal food. I even caught her in the middle of the dining room table eating pizza, when my son stepped away from it for a second.
Instead of cutting her food back I now mix it with a higher fiber dog food, and give her treats that are low cal and high fiber. Baby carrots, and sliced apples are my go to treats with her. Make sure you core the apples, as apple seeds are bad for dogs. Some people add green beans to the dogs foods. It lets them cut back on the amount of dog food, and the dog still feels full. None of mine will eat green beans, so I had to go a different route.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yum... Pizza... Who could blame her?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Gingerling said:


> 58#, 24" is a big girl! What type of kibble are you giving her, b/c it sounds like she's at least an Ok weight, the problem might be the food.
> 
> You might try another kibble.._*.and I know I'll get more nasty PM's with this, *_but...maybe adjust the raw diet for the time. Each dog is different and yours might need a high quality kibble with some raw as a treat, rather than a staple of her diet. I recommend Annamaet grain free and Merricks Back Country Raw Infused.


if you get any abusive pm's Gingerling, please report them to staff, we don't tolerate abuse of members.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

harrigab said:


> Gingerling said:
> 
> 
> > 58#, 24" is a big girl! What type of kibble are you giving her, b/c it sounds like she's at least an Ok weight, the problem might be the food.
> ...


Thanks, I can take care of myself, but will certainly inform beyond your ability to read PM's as an Adm.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

admin can only see pm's sent to admin Gingerling, we have neither the tools or desire to see other members pm's.
Now that's cleared up, we'll get back on topic


----------

